# To All of You Sensor-Haters Out There



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

What do you mean smarter? That is so vague it is disgusting.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

HandiAce said:


> I beat I could find you a sensor that's smarter than an _intuitive _person.


That's not hard. Intuitives are so smart they're dumb. Their mental chatter controls them instead of the other way around. There's a reason animals think humans are stupid. Brains but don't know how to handle em. :dry:


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

A lot of Intuitives beat around the bush too much and a lot of sensors lack tact. 

When I see people who are new to MBTI the first thing they attack is the Extroverts, then the Thinkers attack the Feelers and the feelers feel self conscious then they turn to the Judgers, being a sensor is usually the last thing they pick up on. I think its the words that confuse people "All feelers lack logic!" or "All judger's are criticizing me!".


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not saying this is a deliberate troll, but this thread is hardly in the best tastes...


----------



## LonelyRiver (Jul 16, 2013)

Snow Leopard said:


> I'm not saying this is a deliberate troll, but this thread is hardly in the best tastes...


I have been laughing while reading this whole thread, and you are right. This seems like troll bait.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> There's a reason animals think humans are stupid.


I implore you to back up such a bold statement.

---

So, in order to defend one type that's being belittled, you decide to belittle the other type? I don't find the logic in this. Types aren't manufactured water bottles, with everyone being the same. Of course you will find certain people smarter than the other.


----------



## Random Person (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, I've seen a few sensor-bashing threads before. Now an anti-sensor-bashing one. To my mind, all of this only warrants one question: what in _the _hell is up with this? For one thing, Si and Se manifest in very different manners, thus rendering any attempt to judge sensors as a group inadequate in principle. Second, sensing only constitutes a part of an individual cognition process; other functions, together taken, are no less prominent. Third, not all sensors even have sensing as their dominant function. Fourth, one's MBTI is far, *far *from being a sole determining factor as far as personality is concerned.

All of that kept in mind, just how exactly does this fighting make one bloody bit of sense? Maybe I'm a dumb sensor but I don't get it.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> So they get abstract concepts better? I thought all human beings are unique in that they can think about things that are not in the present. Sensor or not, I think any person is capable of thinking abstractly, noticing connections and forecasting the future. I wouldn't render a sensory type as slower at identifying abstracts as much as they would be reluctant to accept their relevance. It's a state of awareness I think. Some argue Carl Jung was an ISTP because he didn't become aware of his intuitive powers until later in his life.


 Maybe people should stop referring to certain functions as "powers" and maybe this would go a long way in breaking the stereotype that N's are superior to S's .


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Arclight said:


> Maybe people should stop referring to certain functions as "powers" and maybe this would go a long way in breaking the stereotype that N's are superior to S's .


But...-shoots Ni out of finger tips-...my super power. :crying:


----------



## ilythia (Jun 26, 2012)

HandiAce said:


> I beat I could find you a sensor that's smarter than an _intuitive _person.


Hmm, I may have an idea what you mean.

I believe Intuition is a little too overrated sometimes. I have observed some Intuitives somewhat demean Sensors because of their weakness in identifying patterns. Yet these same Intuitives cannot spot a needle in a haystack like the Sensors can.

I have a lot of respect for the Sensing function, which I have adopted over time. Sometimes Intuitives miss very important details that the Sensors easily grasp. I am in a relationship with a Sensor and there are moments when he amazes me with his extraordinary image-recollection-deduction process.

I feel like the Intuitives who do not appreciate the Sensors are missing out on a lot of wonders to uncover.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

I hate not being able to find what is in front of my face, yet will notice the most innocuous crap.
I'm slightly jealous of sensers at times. Ok quite jealous.
My lack of bodily coordination (inferior Se) makes learning a physical skill that doesn't come naturally feel 10x harder than for my Se dom/aux compatriots.
On the other side of the coin, I enjoy my mental capabilities. Being able to imagine great things upon my whimsy is fun.
And the natural grammatical abilities are quite convenient as well.

Twitch


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Apples and oranges.

l think that intuition is a shortcut, but l don't know that l'd be able to articulate exactly what l mean without restating what's essentially said all the time even though l have a slightly different thought.

The main point l'd try to make is that a ''smart'' sensor is more solid, has reached that status through a clear, consistent process without developmental ''flake outs'' and isn't going to present with the disadvantages you see N types complaining about while simultaneously talking about their superpowers.

l don't think a smart N type will ever measure up to that, even if an N type seems to because they can reach what _appears _to be the end result first (people don't easily see the missing pieces when something that appears to be the complete picture is presented to them when looking at intuition).

For obvious reasons, the N type is still (currently) reaching this end result faster and thus the person perceived to be achieving something more advanced is more often intuitive...you can't say that it's always going to be that way and it currently seems to be a tug-of-war match.


On top of this, a ''smart'' intuitive and average sensor may have roughly the same ability that was distributed differently.

TL;DR: Separate cognitive processes from their end result, as both can (and do) achieve the same thing.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> I "beat" you could too. :wink: (irony)


Curses,foiled again. That's what happens when you come to a thread late,people take the best lines...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Fern said:


> That's awesome  You must be so proud!
> Also (if I may) -take that, _thinker _elitists!!


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

The only reason intuitives tend to dislike sensors is because the world is full of them. The population percentage is so lopsided between N types and S types that the former tends to feel very alienated. If it were the other way around, I'm sure that sensors would be just as irritated. Personally, I don't have anything against sensors except that I can't seem to hold decent conversant with them.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I never said sensors were stupid.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

HandiAce said:


> I beat I could find you a sensor that's smarter than an _intuitive _person.


That's the thing! Being a sensor doesn't have nothing to do with being dumb or less smart than intuitives!
Why people didn't realize that the definitions of the functions are COMPLETELY STUPID?
Look that:
Se - "sensoring" what's going on in the moment. Who doesn't do it? So, Ni doms are always unconscious of what's happening now? :dry:
Si - recalling things. According to this, all Ne doms have amnesia. :dry:
Ne - brainstorming. Sensors can't jump quicky to other idea, what a stupid thing! :dry:
Ni - "seeing" the future. Wow, I can't even know what are the consequences of what I do in the present, just because I'm a Se dom! Marvelous, don't ya think? :dry:
Te - organization, and structure. Fi doms can't accomplish things in life, I'm so sad about them! :dry:
Ti - the "pure" logic, principles behind things. Fe doms are feelers without reason. They can't have one single thought without being emotional. Tragic! :dry:
Fe - caring with others, showing feelings - Wow, Ti doms are robots that want to destruct the world. I always thought it was true, maybe it is! :dry:
Fi - being faithfull to your inner values, feeling emotion instead of showing it - Fi doms are robots too, according to this definition. I'm totally sure that a Fi dom do everything they want. They don't change their heads, it is awesome! :dry:

Of course I'm being ironic. I wrote this just to show the reality here on Personality Cafe and other sites about MBTI. That's why stereotypes exist. MBTI is about WHAT PERSONALITY ARE YOU, not HOW SMART ARE YOU nor WHAT YOU CAN DO.

Edit: Also, here's a site with good information about the functions and MBTI, etc: http://www.alittlebitofpersonality.com/p/start-here.html


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes I confuse smells. Like I smell coffee and I think it smells like gasoline.... I'm stupid.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)




----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Karla said:


> That's the thing! Being a sensor doesn't have nothing to do with being dumb or less smart than intuitives!
> Why people didn't realize that the definitions of the functions are COMPLETELY STUPID?
> Look that:
> Se - "sensoring" what's going on in the moment. Who doesn't do it? So, Ni doms are always unconscious of what's happening now? :dry:
> ...


sorry but your avatar makes me cringe, had to say it.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> I was just trying to point out that we're all stupid in different ways sometimes depending on the context  gifts differing etc


Oh, ok! But, you're not :dry: :wink:


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> The Intuitive Bias


Haha, this was awesome! And funny! Very good!


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Dear people in PerC,

* *




I think there's something REALLY wrong with what we know about MBTI. When sensors talk about intuitives, they say "Oh, intuitives are smart! They excel at creating new ideas and random things! An intuitive friend of mine is very nice!". When intuitives talk about sensors, they say "Oh, I love the way sensors act and how they see everything that happen around them! They are so detailist and, wow, I'm so lazy to see what's in front of me! My sensor friend once saved me from an running over".

Why sensors are remembered by what they see, what they do when these things have nothing to do with functions and personalities? These things are called actions, not functions!
Why intuitives are remembered by what ideas they create, what insights they have when these things have nothing to do with functions and personalities? These things are thoughts and abstractions, not functions!

Everything I said in this thread is in this post, in a more simplified way. But, if somebody didn't understand, no problem! I can explain to you, without issues :happy::kitteh:roud:


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't even think anyone would be able to spot whether someone was a Sensor or Intuitive without them doing a test and I think the tests might be a loads of cobblers anyway. 

Most people are meant to be Sensors.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Karla said:


> Dear people in PerC,
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


I don't even know why this stereotype exsists
Most of the "smart" people I know are sensors not to mention they are top ten in my school, have jobs, and play sports (esp. Estj,esfj,istj) and here I am an entp and I can barely spell

And isn't it proven that this world is an "sj" world
Sj are more likely to excel in school
And find a job
So why this stereotype exsists i have no clue

Probably because n types combined are rare compared to all of the s types combined (kinda like a special snowflake syndrome)

And not looking both ways before crossing the street isn't a sensors job to look out for you, nor is it a sensor trait

It just means you didn't listen to your parents ever!:kitteh:

It doesn't mean your an intuitive:kitteh:


----------



## sharxbyte (Jul 27, 2014)

Just because you can't type/proofread doesn't mean you're incompetent, you just miss things sometimes 

That said, I don't hate sensors.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

My father is an ISTJ with two Master's degrees (computer and aerospace engineering). I think he could've easily gone for a PhD assuming he didn't have four kids. Then there's my brother the INFP. I would not classify him as stupid even though he was a poor student especially in math and science. He's a gifted poet and musician though.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

Mankind probably wouldn't surive without Sensors. Fortunately, the majority of our population are Sensors. I admire them for being so practical. I'd rather say it's a differnt sort of intelligence. My constant analyzes seldom have any practical use. On the contrary, my Sesnsor boyfriend always finds a way how to make more money, repair a thing, find a quick solution, react promptly on the situation etc. (Other functions also play their role, of course, but many great qualities I attribute to S.)


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I imagine this is what a typical sensor perspective looks like:









I don't actually know many sensors, but I do know an ISTJ who's smart AF. Of course he's more by-the-book smart. He's teaching himself computer programming just by reading books and he's basically a walking encyclopedia, knowing little facts about everything. He's not good at coming up with theories, but he can discuss technical terms for days.

S/N preference is almost like the trouble with "common" sense. It's hard for me to communicate with sensors because what's common sense to me is not common sense to them and vise versa.


----------



## rieth (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm a Sensor Needer, 
not a Sensor Hater! 

The Sensors in my life:
"Is that your purse hanging on the chair?"
"Wait - turn left here, at the Shell."
"I made this new pie recipe. Try some!"
"For your headache, try xxx..." (drug actually cured the headache)
"I found out what was wrong with the garage door.It works now."
"We parked over there - two rows over."

If it wasn't for the Sensor people in my life, 
I'd be wandering around in dark parking lots, having lost my purse...


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

They can feel superior all they want whilst I am in the middle of the dance floor making out with a girl whose name I don't even know.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We're all Sensors!


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

This thread is entirely counterproductive, considering the fact that the main reason that sensors get so much hate on here (not from me, btw) is likely because intuitives, often get hated on irl. We live in a very sensor dominated society, and while I'm not saying that there's anything wrong with that, the way education, the job market, even all of the entertainment, at least in the US is geared toward making intuitive types feel useless and like we have nothing good to contribute to society. Many insecure N's, I imagine use that as an excuse to try to feel a false sense of superiority over sensors. 

I don't buy into the idea that one type is smarter than another. I know extremely intelligent Se doms, and I know extremely intelligent Ne doms, and all types in between...I've also met some really dumb people who are both N's and S's--in the words of the late great Rodney King "Why can't we all just _get along?"_


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

There's a lot of hate over silly thing here isn't there?

It takes all types, we compliment each other.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

dulcinea said:


> This thread is entirely counterproductive, considering the fact that the main reason that sensors get so much hate on here (not from me, btw) is likely because intuitives, often get hated on irl. We live in a very sensor dominated society, and while I'm not saying that there's anything wrong with that, the way education, the job market, even all of the entertainment, at least in the US is geared toward making intuitive types feel useless and like we have nothing good to contribute to society. Many insecure N's, I imagine use that as an excuse to try to feel a false sense of superiority over sensors.


Fully agree, especially in the case of INFJs and INTJs, introverts with dominate Ni tend to feel like outcasts in this sensor world.












> I don't buy into the idea that one type is smarter than another. I know extremely intelligent Se doms, and I know extremely intelligent Ne doms, and all types in between...I've also met some really dumb people who are both N's and S's--in the words of the late great Rodney King "Why can't we all just _get along?"_


I've known an ISTJ engineer who was outstandingly fantastic and quick to recognise problems.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

TheVerb said:


> They can feel superior all they want whilst I am in the middle of the dance floor making out with a girl whose name I don't even know.














I am not willing to spend the months in training it would take to learn how to dance in any form I would be willing to display publicly, sexy dance floor girl or not.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

livinginabubble said:


> what's the point of this thread? seems like beating a dead horse to me. I don't really get the impression that a lot of N types "hate" S types or vice versa. It's just a matter of what functions each person prefers to use themselves. Personally, I enjoy/appreciate sensing types just as much as intuitives. They provide a valuable perspective.


One of the most reasonable things I've read today. No wonder I love ENFPs.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

TheVerb said:


> They can feel superior all they want whilst I am in the middle of the dance floor making out with a girl whose name I don't even know.


I dont think any of us feel superior to ESTPs


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Y'all fools just trying to playa hate.

Rule number one, don't talk down on a playa
I wouldn't care if you was Fred Astaire


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT (Jul 24, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> I dont think any of us feel superior to ESTPs


Who needs to feel it when you know it? :wink:

Twitch

PS: @TheVerb Enjoy your new VD!


----------

